# Starting the journey finally belong somewhere



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am so happy today. I took the leap and rang the adoption agency with our first home visit booked for the 11th of June. I have been lurking on the adoption board but never felt like I could post anything here as i didnt feel like our journey was starting until now. I know this journey is going to be both hard and emotional but after ivf and two miscarriages we can do this. I look forward to talking to all you lovely ladies for support xxx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

twinkle

you will get a wealth of info from us all on here, but the time will pass by very quick and befor you know it you will be at approval and then matching xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi soon to be thanks for the welcome. I will be happy for advice and info off everyone It is a scary journey not knowing what is going to happen but it is nice to read about peoples journeys and hoe they have come out at the other end x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome and good luck in your journey sweetie


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks macgyver x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome   
It's a very exciting journey xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks goofygirl i am so excited to get started x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome!

When I made the call, I don't know what promoted me.... Free period at school and a bad lesson, and I just thought there's more to life than this.

It must have been fate.... Got the most lovely lady and 45 minutes later I was grinning from ear to ear and you just know it's right.

It really is that leap of faith.  Looking forward to the ride  xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I was totally the same forgetmenot. I know what you mean about something just happened and give me a push too. I feel like i am so ready for this and cant wait to get started now. I know it is not going to be an easy ride but it will be so worth it and im glad for all you lovely ladies to share the ride xx


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Glad you've found your way here .... Making that first phone call is so pivotal. The ball starts to roll and you feel better for doing something that WILL get you what you so dearly want....


In my experience - a year after adopting my LO - it's the best decision I've ever made. 


It's not been easy ... and some days even now are hard, hard work but my....it's amazing/incredible/feel so blessed.... to finally have your very own family   

Wishing you both good luck with your journey! 

Noodles xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Mummy noodles thanks. Its nice to read that you have managed to come through it all and that it was the best decision you have made. I know that they will be a lot of ups and downs but im ready to be on the way to start our forever family xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Had our initial meeting with the social worker today. She had a good look around our house and asked lots of questions. She said that she had no reservations about us starting the process and is going to send out the ROI form. We have also been given prelimarly pep dates in august xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats Tw1nk, fingers crossed for prep in August


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Fab news. Hope you receive to ROI form soon then you can get going.xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks mafergal and billybeans i cant believe we are finally getting to start the adoption journey xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on getting started, Twink.    We loved prep and assessment, and can't tell you how much we love our Bug.


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

ROI forms have now arrived but cant send them back until the 6th of July. So now its just a waiting game but i can deal with that x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations twink, not to long to wait. 
You will get use to the waiting lol, I think that becomes all our middle names during this journey. Xx


----------

